# 2012 Cruze Eco Navi



## LorenzoBandini (Sep 3, 2011)

I am trying to finalize my purchase of a 2012 Cruze Eco, and the only thing left is to decide whether or not to get the Navi.

Can anyone tell me if real-time traffic is available through the system in the 2012 Eco? I saw in a manual online that the Sirius/XM's NavTraffic system might have been available on some Cruze models with Navi in 2011.... but I can't get any confirmation for 2012.

Thanks for the help. Once I get this info, I plan on being a Cruze owner in 6-8 weeks or less.


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

I have a 2012 LTZ and it has the nav system. Traffic and Weather are available on the system and are included in the trial period. I haven't been in situations where I have actually used the traffic reporting, but it IS there.

Hope this helps...


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Save the money and get a nice standalone GPS. Then you'll have nav with you on trips and in other cars.


----------



## keveburd (Jul 15, 2011)

sciphi said:


> Then you'll have nav with you on trips and in other cars.


But why would he take another car on a trip if he is buying an ECO? Especially since the ECO has such awesome highway fuel economy?


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

keveburd said:


> But why would he take another car on a trip if he is buying an ECO? Especially since the ECO has such awesome highway fuel economy?


The Mrs. could not want to drive a stickshift and take her slushbox Honda, you might be splitting a minivan with 5 other friends on a ski trip, or you have a separate vehicle for work after commuting an hour to get there, the constant updates to an aftermarket nav unit, and easier to use interface. Lots of reasons why to get a separate nav unit. 

If the Eco is the only/primary car, a nav in that car makes a lot of sense. Lots of things to consider, such as how it's going to be used and who's going to be using it. A directionally challenged person is better off getting a factory nav than a separate unit, despite the drawbacks of infrequent updates and lots more money up front.


----------



## LorenzoBandini (Sep 3, 2011)

*No problem with the Mrs....*

Thank you all for the feedback.

My wife has no problem with the manual, so that is not a worry. Our other car is a 1990 Miata, so having a portable unit is a positive option.

The traffic integration is important because I will be using the car primarily, and I have a new 30 mile each-way commute in Chicagoland. Getting the heads up on traffic problems can be a big time saver.

I currently have a 2001 Sentra, and have done the portable back-and-forth with the XM receiver and have grown to loath the cords and 12V plug in. I hate staring at that crap. I don't really want to do that AGAIN, especially on a brand new car.

Having said that, I like having $995! 

SINCE it looks like I am going to order a car, and SINCE the time to act is when I buy it as compared to later on, I would love to hear any positive or negative comments on the traffic integration with the Cruze Navi.


----------



## crackers8199 (Jul 20, 2011)

quick note - if you plan on keeping onstar directions and connections, the non-nav system still actually includes navigation. you'll just have to store the destinations from your computer or contact onstar rather than search for them on the unit, and you won't have the bigger screen...


----------



## LorenzoBandini (Sep 3, 2011)

Well, the order has been placed. In 6-8 weeks, I (hopefully) will be the happy owner of a Blue Topaz Metallic 6spd Manual Cruze Eco with Navi. My thought was... there is only one chance to get a factory installed system.... so I might as well roll with it.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Congrats on the order, and hope the factory nav meets your needs!


----------



## LorenzoBandini (Sep 3, 2011)

sciphi said:


> Congrats on the order, and hope the factory nav meets your needs!


It is going to take a few more weeks to find out. The dealer mis-typed the color when they ordered it, and the car the ended up on the hauler was the gold-mist metallic instead of the Blue Topaz Metallic.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

is it possible to get the 2012 navi installed in the 2012 1LT even though it's not an option when buying? How much would something like that cost? Can anyone who has the navi, do a video of it at work so that myself and others can see if the purchase is worth it? Thanks!


----------



## LorenzoBandini (Sep 3, 2011)

Starks8 said:


> is it possible to get the 2012 navi installed in the 2012 1LT even though it's not an option when buying? How much would something like that cost? Can anyone who has the navi, do a video of it at work so that myself and others can see if the purchase is worth it? Thanks!


I don't know if it is possible... but considering the way cars are built these days.... it would seem logical.

I can do a video.... in 6-8 weeks!


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

LorenzoBandini said:


> I don't know if it is possible... but considering the way cars are built these days.... it would seem logical.
> 
> I can do a video.... in 6-8 weeks!


It would be sweet if they can. Hopefully someone can do it a little sooner than that but if no luck, in 6-8 weeks ill be looking for your Navi video, haha!


----------



## scarletwhite (Aug 27, 2011)

LorenzoBandini said:


> The traffic integration is important because I will be using the car primarily, and I have a new 30 mile each-way commute in Chicagoland. Getting the heads up on traffic problems can be a big time saver.


So I know this is late and I'm sure you will love having the Navi on your Cruze, but just FYI - OnStar Virtual Advisor has decent traffic reports. Obviously there is no visual map and it does not tell you about general congestion, but it mentions any accidents and construction within X number of miles (you can customize on the OnStar website). I often find it more accurate than the worthless traffic reports on my local radio stations.


----------



## LorenzoBandini (Sep 3, 2011)

So, after a long wait due to the mis-typing of my color on the original order, my 2012 Cruze Eco in Blue Topaz Metallic, with a 6 speed manual and factory navi has arrived!

I will do a one-week review of the Navi and post next weekend.


----------

